# Seiko 5?



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

could someone tell me why some seikos are seiko 5's and some not? are they cheapo versions?

tia!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

avidfan said:


> could someone tell me why some seikos are seiko 5's and some not? are they cheapo versions?
> 
> tia!


It's the series, or style of model. These can be the starter point for Seiko. Great reliable and a real work horse.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I believe the "5" of the Seiko Five range is meant to signify that it complies with their '5' basic tenets;


shockproof,
waterproof, 
automatic, 
with day, 
and date.

It's demonstrates that even at a budget, or entry, price point one is buying a quality "proper" watch - and indeed you are...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks gents!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 8, 2009)

Just got this one on the weekend off a fellow forum member:










Very pleased, it's Vintage Military Seiko 5, 1973/1983. Keeps very good time, I'm most surprised by the condition


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

Ive got a seiko 5 bought off the bay for 15 and its time keeping is superb.


----------



## jmhduck (Jul 22, 2009)

I've got a Seiko 5 and it doesn't keep great time, I have to adjust it at least once a week. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they are hit and miss at times, if you have a good one then they are capable of being very accurate

How old is it, it may need a service


----------



## jmhduck (Jul 22, 2009)

pg tips said:


> they are hit and miss at times, if you have a good one then they are capable of being very accurate
> 
> How old is it, it may need a service


It's about five years old. how much does a service usually cost? If it's more than Â£30 I may as well just get a new watch as it only cost me Â£45 at the time...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jmhduck said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > they are hit and miss at times, if you have a good one then they are capable of being very accurate
> ...


How many seconds a day is it out by?


----------



## jmhduck (Jul 22, 2009)

Stan said:


> jmhduck said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


To be honest I don't know. I'll set it completely correctly tomorrow and see what it's like in the evening.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jmhduck said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > jmhduck said:
> ...


That's the best way to check, automatic watches vary in accuracy by anything from -5 to +30 seconds a day (if running well) on the wrist, it depends on how many hours they are worn for per day and to how well regulated they were when made. An automatic watch that gains 15 seconds per day when worn for 12 hours a day is fairly average in my experience.

High grade chronometers will be within -4 to +6 in accordance with COSC specification (when new).


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

jmhduck said:


> I've got a Seiko 5 and it doesn't keep great time, I have to adjust it at least once a week. Am I doing something wrong?


I'd say if you get away with only having to do it once a week, it's keeping great time!


----------



## jmhduck (Jul 22, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> jmhduck said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a Seiko 5 and it doesn't keep great time, I have to adjust it at least once a week. Am I doing something wrong?
> ...


Well I've set the watch and I'll see how much it gains today


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Dorje said:


> Just got this one on the weekend off a fellow forum member:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mrs Vamos' dad gave me an identical watch to this! It's a lovely piece! She keeps teasing me about selling it...

*runs off to check watch box!*


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Still there!. Time for a clean 'though, grubby little bugger!


----------



## jmhduck (Jul 22, 2009)

jmhduck said:


> HereBeMonsters said:
> 
> 
> > jmhduck said:
> ...


Okay well I had to adjust it on the plane as I was flying from Vienna to London. It's currently 3 minutes out and that's allowing for an additional minute as I had to adjust it...


----------

